# Download fortsetzen?



## -Ener- (28. März 2006)

Kann man beim Apache oder irgendwo einstellen das "Downloads wiederaufnehmen" unterstützt werden soll?

habe XAMPP, WinXP Home SP2

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2006)

Der Apache-Webserver unterstützt diese Funktion bereits.


----------

